# Newbie - Lost In High Weeds With LGB 2119D



## Trukn4fun (Jul 14, 2013)

Greetings All,

I hope someone can help me out? I just received this locomotive which has had some work done on her,
I ran it last night, for about ten minutes, she powers off on her own, waits about 5 minutes and powers back up
and cycles that way forever I guess? I put a link to the tender bottom which shows the sensors and a push
button swith and what looks like a volume control?? Can anyone tell me what they are for and maybe
how they work ?? What kind of power supply would be best ?? Maybe a link to an original owners manual?? I
can't seem to find much info about this locomotive...

Any help would be appriciated,
Thanks, Tom

LGB 2119D Link


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

The loco has some type of after market sound unit installed in the tender. The two white rectangles under the front truck are reed switches for bell and whistle activation via magnets placed on the track. The rear truck reed switch is for the chuff sensor which times the chuffing sound. Should have a magnet on the axle under the reed switch. 

The red switch should be power and the other volume. 

The powering on and off sounds like its your transformer. Possible it might be to much current draw for a small starter set type power supply. What kind of transformer are you using?? How many cars are you pulling? That would help answer questions. If the sound don't work it could be due to a low battery that powers the sound board for standing sounds and low track voltage. Might just need charging or the unit may be deffective. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Trukn4fun (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank You, 

The sound does work, idling and chuffing sounds, but how do I activate the whistle or bells manually?? 

Do I have to purchase a remote control system? The power supply that came with it looks like a starter 
set, low amps I guess. I just ordered a 50111 6 AMP POWER SUPPLY, 55005 MTS DIGITAL CONTROLLER 
55016 LOCO REMOTE CONTROL, 55051 REMOTE WIRELESS TRANSMITTER, 55056 WIRELESS RECEIVER. 
maybe thiss will help ?? 

Thanks Again, Tom


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

You place magnets on the track,, either on the left or right side between the rails to activate sound. Does this loco have mts decoder? Not sure if this was the best choice. It all depends on what you want to accomplish. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Trukn4fun (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Again, 

I'm not sure which decoder is in it ? I will take the tender apart and grab a photo, maybe this will help 
identify what it will do ? All I know is that I want to be able to control the sounds ( whistle) as it is running. 

I'm just not sure how to accomplish this simple task ;-) 
Thanks, Tom


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, 
The 2119D did not come with MTS. It definitely has a 3rd party sound system in it. It does not necessarily have a decoder in it. The system you are purchasing is a digital one whle it seems that your engine is getting correct sounds under analog. You can run the engine with what you are purchasing for power but I would put a decoder in if it does not have one. 
LAO


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

It doesnt matter to much what decoder, but just if it has one or not. It does not seem as though it has one but its hard to tell from the given info. I know it never came with a decoder from the factory but it does not mean that someone didnt install one. Did you buy it with the understanding that it had a decoder installed?? 

If not , its pretty safe to say that it does not have one. So you would need to install a decoder to get the "remote" operation of the bell and whistle. Depends on what decoder you buy , you can end up with a hole bunch more goody's. That why I asked what direction you where thinking of going with your trains. 

As for powering off, it surely sounds like just an undersized power supply issue. Heats up - kickes off- cools off - powers on . 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Trukn4fun (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Guys, 
I really appriciate the help, I'm going to get an MTS Decoder and maybe a new pheonix sound card 
then maybe I will have what I need for now, or at least until I need some help installing them ;-) 
Thanks Again, Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The equipment you are getting for MTS will run an engine, but you will not be able to program any changes other than engine address. 

The 55015 will do blind programming (you can write to registers but not read what is there. 

The 55045 computer interface will do reads and writes and is very useful for MTS programming. 

Did your unit have the P designation for Parallel operation on all pieces? 

Further responses for MTS should be made in the DCC section of this forum.


----------

